# Star Wars



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

This was a predictable result. It was definitely a good movie and it left me asking questions. But it was in the J.J. Abrams style. And he really overdid it this time. Sure, the movie can benefit from comedic elements, episode III did but this money was a joke at every corner, to the point where the "intense scenes" are killed. Every time someone asked Kylo Ren to take his mask off, was just one more time than they should have done it. Sure it was a good movie no doubt, but it was just like these new star trek movies. It leaves you asking, but I won't watch it again. Star Wars was replayable. These new movies are not. 
In terms of content, I like the way they handled the dark side and stuff, it is quite apparent in this movie. But when I walked away I couldn't help but think Kylo Ren is pathetic. They should have killed him off. Just like star killer base, it was basically a copy of the death star. The only good thing to say about it was how it was quickly destroyed. The only other bad thing was how they copied these other random elements from the original trilogy.
It has a different pace than star wars and it is more like a comedy than the classics. I don't know who says it is like the original movies? It sounds like episode III humor on steroids all over the place. Definitely a good movie, but not something I would really want to take home and I wouldn't compare it to the classics, this was like any other "good" movie around today.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

flummoxed said:


> I have a lot of the same criticisms that others here do, but also I think it just seemed so small scale for something known as, "Star Wars". The battles were all like 20 fighters or maybe 100 people involved. The scale for galactic civilizations at war should be in the hundreds of millions of soldiers and millions of pieces of equipment. When Starkiller shot the planets it shouldn't have been 20 X-wings that showed up, it should have been thousands of capital ships and tens of thousands of fighters. Also, literally none of it was in space. The movie was more like, "Land Based Minor Skirmishes" than "Star Wars".


The field of view was narrowed down purposely. 
You used to have the New Republic and the Imperial Remnant in the expanded universe. In the movie they acknowledge the new republic but it is just a word. Then they change it to "The First Order", it sounds like a well-built scary empire again. Then they unnecessarily break down the new republic and create "The Resistance movement", all this was to set the stage for copy the old theme of underdogs vs big bad guys. You could see right through that, the weak new republic vs the weakened empire remnants scattered around made more sense. But to be fair, there were a lot of "kings" springing up eventually in the expanded universe that posed a threat.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Mr. Demiurge said:


> I really wish they had done a better job giving us a layout of the galaxy as it currently stands. The heroes are fighting for a group called the Resistance, basically just the Rebel Alliance.
> 
> ...except the _Rebels won_. The Emperor died, Vader died, the second Death Star was blown to pieces, the Battle of Endor was a decisive Rebel victory...you don't call yourself the Resistance unless the enemy you're fighting so outmatches you you have to fight a guerrilla war and there is zero explanation as to why the Rebels would have to fight such a war when they ended RotJ with the tide of war massively tipping in their favor.
> 
> Maybe the prequels made them so frightened of boring political dialogue that they were scared to put in any such talk. They seem to forget even _A New Hope_ had time enough to throw in Tarkin explaining how the Emperor was abolishing the Senate and placing regional governors in charge of their own territories, with the Death Star as back-up against any dissent. It gave us enough of a picture to know the stakes, whereas in this case I'm not even sure which side is supposed to be the outgunned underdog.


The resistance movement is just to play the underdog theme. I think if they introduced the New Republic as decentralized and weak like NCR in fallout it would be something to talk about. The resistance just sounds contrived purely for that theme to come out. But they really avoided all political talk at all costs. Watching the movie was like playing through Killzone 3. You have this just empire and you are a good guy, there are all of these visual effects and butt kicking, but you have no idea what is going on in the universe. As much as people will say the prequels were bad movies, the whole rise of the empire story was interesting.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> The resistance movement is just to play the underdog theme. I think if they introduced the New Republic as decentralized and weak like NCR in fallout it would be something to talk about. The resistance just sounds contrived purely for that theme to come out. But they really avoided all political talk at all costs. Watching the movie was like playing through Killzone 3. You have this just empire and you are a good guy, there are all of these visual effects and butt kicking, but you have no idea what is going on in the universe. As much as people will say the prequels were bad movies, the whole rise of the empire story was interesting.


It was a nostalgia trip which employed the pattern from movies 4 to 6. In this I think the movie was a success. Abrams also shot off all his heavy ammo in this first movie: death star on a larger scale, from desert to green to ice etc.. It is also sort of according to lore, Han's second kid (he has 3 I think) becomes a sith lord and gets killed off by his twin sister, which Ray seems likely to be due to her connection with Vader's light sabre and the visions, plus her bond to Han and the Falcon. She is somehow related to Luke. >.> plus Luke has a kid of his own, wonder if we'll get to see him and maybe some mention of that hot redhead mother of his..heheh. (Mara Jade dat assassin bish, since Kylo Ren is supposed to have killed her with poison)

Tho I'm not sure... I mean Ben is supposed to be the name of Luke's son >.> and Chewy is alive so..idk..

Imo it was a grand movie minus 1 thing. Kylo Ren was annoying and not even when he killed Han did I perceive him as credible, more like he is lost similarly to Anakin as you mentioned. I mean cmon, he is weak, tho even in lore he isn't supposed to be strong or anything.. so meh, that is acceptable imo as the main villain is the new Emperor with the funny name, who I'm pretty sure is Palpatine's former master: *Darth Plagueis.* I'm positive they will conjure up a story as in how he faked his death or resurrected himself through the force (entirely plausible in his case).


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

FreeBeer said:


> It was a nostalgia trip which employed the pattern from movies 4 to 6. In this I think the movie was a success. Abrams also shot off all his heavy ammo in this first movie: death star on a larger scale, from desert to green to ice etc.. It is also sort of according to lore, Han's kid becomes a sith lord and gets killed off by his twin sister, which Ray seems likely to be due to her connection with Vader's light sabre and the visions, plus her bond to Han and the Falcon. She is somehow related to Luke. >.> plus Luke has a kid of his own, wonder if we'll get to see him and maybe some mention of that hot redhead wife of his..heheh. (Mara Jade dat assassin bish)
> 
> Tho I'm not sure... I mean Ben is supposed to be the name of Luke's son >.> and Chewy is alive so..idk..
> 
> Imo it was a grand movie minus 1 thing. Kylo Ren was annoying and not even when he killed Han did I perceive him as credible, more like he is lost similarly to Anakin as you mentioned. I mean cmon, he is weak, tho even in lore he isn't supposed to be strong or anything.. so meh, that is acceptable imo as the main villain is the new Emperor with the funny name, who I'm pretty sure is Palpatine's former master: *Darth Plagueis.* I'm positive they will conjure up a story as in how he faked his death or resurrected himself through the force (entirely plausible in his case).


Yeah, that guy looks like a Muun. 
I wasn't born to watch the original 1977 movie so I don't have the same sense of nostologia. The first one I watched was episode II. Personally this movie in terms of atmosphere reminded me of the star trek movies and episode III. It never really struck me as the original trilogy. It just feels like they copied random things from the original trilogy that shouldn't have been there. I think those overdid the humor, which weakened some scenes but other than that I'm interested in the story and it makes me ask questions. I never had to ask questions because I always had all of the movies to know what was going on. 
Considering that emperor guy is just a hologram in the movie, I like to joke that he is really just five feet tall.
It reminds me of the star trek movies, it recompiles the old themes from the originals and puts it in a new finish. I wanted something new to be honest so I liked it. All of the random elements they took weren't a big deal but it just would have been better if they weren't there. Remember when he put the map inside the droid? That annoyed me, they did that in the first movie why repeat it?


----------



## WorldzMine (Sep 9, 2014)

I loved the new movie and think Rey as long as they don't change her personality in the future movies is probably the best Star Wars character of all time. I don't often think about MBTI much out IRL but right from the beginning I thought for her ISTP. And female ISTP characters are just badass imo.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Yeah, that guy looks like a Muun.
> I wasn't born to watch the original 1977 movie so I don't have the same sense of nostologia. The first one I watched was episode II. Personally this movie in terms of atmosphere reminded me of the star trek movies and episode III. It never really struck me as the original trilogy. It just feels like they copied random things from the original trilogy that shouldn't have been there. I think those overdid the humor, which weakened some scenes but other than that I'm interested in the story and it makes me ask questions. I never had to ask questions because I always had all of the movies to know what was going on.
> Considering that emperor guy is just a hologram in the movie, I like to joke that he is really just five feet tall.
> It reminds me of the star trek movies, it recompiles the old themes from the originals and puts it in a new finish. I wanted something new to be honest so I liked it. All of the random elements they took weren't a big deal but it just would have been better if they weren't there. Remember when he put the map inside the droid? That annoyed me, they did that in the first movie why repeat it?


As I said, nostalgia. When I was a kid I saw Star Wars for the first time around Christmas and I loved episodes 4 to 6, mostly because it allowed me to escape from real life and my family's negative Christmas gathering. Then episodes 1 to 3 were released years later and I to be honest those 3 episodes ruined it for me :/. They were poorly done and they lost the feel of episodes 4 to 6. It was like watching some Disney movie for kids.

For me at least Abrams managed to bring back the feel of episodes 4 to 6, there were many nostalgia moments and the old style of comedy was brought beck as well. Han and Chewy stole the show and the new actors minus Kylo were all fantastic. Shit I almost cried when Han and Chewy entered the Falcon and Han said "Chewy we are home..." >.> cus the movie felt like a homecoming to me as well.

I was having the time of my life when I saw episode 7 . Tbh I was relieved that the pain of episodes 1 to 3 was finally washed away, J.J. Abrams saved Star Wars for me, he also added a bit more of a edginess, which I like, because it moved ep 7 further away from 1 to 3, which in my book was very appreciated. 

I swear tears were falling when Ray met Luke and presented him with the family light saber....T_T so fuckin awesome!

<.< still waiting for Jar Jar to be revealed as the secret puppet body of Darth Plagueis


----------



## flummoxed (Jun 29, 2015)

WorldzMine said:


> I loved the new movie and think Rey as long as they don't change her personality in the future movies is probably the best Star Wars character of all time. I don't often think about MBTI much out IRL but right from the beginning I thought for her ISTP. And female ISTP characters are just badass imo.


Actually Rey is a pretty piss poor character if you ask me (and most reviewers seem to agree). She has no character flaws and has skills she couldn't possibly have obtained (talking piloting and repair work, not force powers). Hopefully they give her some flaws next movie or else it won't be much fun. I notice they did switch her clothing at the end from white to gray. In Star Wars movies the color that people wear is based on their force alignment and people who wear gray are those with a mix of both the dark and the light side. Therefore I would assume in the next movie she will do something dark or at least be tempted by the dark side. It's almost certain Luke will have to sacrifice himself to save her and possible it will be to redeem her.



FreeBeer said:


> Imo it was a grand movie minus 1 thing. Kylo Ren was annoying and not even when he killed Han did I perceive him as credible, more like he is lost similarly to Anakin as you mentioned. I mean cmon, he is weak, tho even in lore he isn't supposed to be strong or anything.. so meh


The producers of the new trilogy pretty clearly stated that they wanted it to be both a hero's journey AND a villain's journey so the fact he is relatively weak makes sense as he is still a newbie and we should expect him to grow more powerful in the next movie along with Rey.



FreeBeer said:


> that is acceptable imo as the main villain is the new Emperor with the funny name, who I'm pretty sure is Palpatine's former master: *Darth Plagueis.* I'm positive they will conjure up a story as in how he faked his death or resurrected himself through the force (entirely plausible in his case).


The prequels clearly states that Darth Plagueis had found a way to resurrect himself and we all just assume it means as a "force ghost" like Obiwan, but it does seem entirely possible he physically resurrected himself. Of course, we haven't even seen him for real yet so for all we know he IS just a force ghost.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

flummoxed said:


> The producers of the new trilogy pretty clearly stated that they wanted it to be both a hero's journey AND a villain's journey so the fact he is relatively weak makes sense as he is still a newbie and we should expect him to grow more powerful in the next movie along with Rey.


The actor is not suited for the role imo. Something about his face just screams whiny emo.

With that said, hi did take a blaster shot from Chewy right after killing his own dad, then proceeded to fight off an untrained force user and a storm trooper who sucks at melee combat and lived to fight another day.

^^ I repeat, he took a shot from Chewy's crossbow. Other ppl would just die or remain incapacitated, so this guy is clearly a tough mother fucker played by a weak actor, hence my disappointment.


----------



## WorldzMine (Sep 9, 2014)

@flummoxed Not having any flaws is what makes a character (or a person for that matter) _great_. Having an intelligent quick mind combined with natural ability is another form of greatness not a weakness in the character. If they change her in the ways you describe they will have destroyed the greatness of her character and is what I was alluding to when I said I hope they don't change her in any significant way as the trilogy precedes.


----------



## flummoxed (Jun 29, 2015)

WorldzMine said:


> @flummoxed Not having any flaws is what makes a character (or a person for that matter) _great_. Having an intelligent quick mind combined with natural ability is another form of greatness not a weakness in the character. If they change her in the ways you describe they will have destroyed the greatness of her character and is what I was alluding to when I said I hope they don't change her in any significant way as the trilogy precedes.


Well, a lot of people who watch movies desire to have realistic characters as opposed to "cardboard cutout" characters. Rey as she was presented in this movie has no depth to her. They did a good job trying to give Kylo, Poe and Fin depth, but they didn't give her any. Her and General Hux could both use some depth, but I think it's much more important for her as she is the protagonist, it's much more acceptable for an antagonist not to have any depth.


----------



## ENTPness (Apr 18, 2015)

flummoxed said:


> Well, a lot of people who watch movies desire to have realistic characters as opposed to "cardboard cutout" characters. Rey as she was presented in this movie has no depth to her. They did a good job trying to give Kylo, Poe and Fin depth, but they didn't give her any. Her and General Hux could both use some depth, but I think it's much more important for her as she is the protagonist, it's much more acceptable for an antagonist not to have any depth.


How did they give Poe any "depth?" Literally all we know about him is that he's supposedly the Rebellion's best pilot and that's about it. They gave Rey considerably more "depth" than him. Also, I thought they were pretty clearly setting the stage for expanding more on her character and backstory in the next movie. (She is totally Luke's daughter, calling it now.) Remember this was intended to be just the first act of an at least three part story, so it's OK to not have your protagonist 100% fleshed out at this point and leave a little room for speculation. Luke wasn't really given all that much more "depth" in the original than Rey was honestly, we just heard him whine more.


----------



## flummoxed (Jun 29, 2015)

ENTPness said:


> (She is totally Luke's daughter, calling it now.)


Literally everyone has been calling this for the last year or so.



ENTPness said:


> Remember this was intended to be just the first act of an at least three part story, so it's OK to not have your protagonist 100% fleshed out at this point and leave a little room for speculation. Luke wasn't really given all that much more "depth" in the original than Rey was honestly, we just heard him whine more.


I definitively agree that she will be far more fleshed out and posted how I think that will happen. It was that other guy who was mad at the idea of her being given character flaws in the next movie. The thing with Luke is that he also didn't have any miraculous abilities in the first movie either until the very end when he uses the force to blow up the Death Star. Rey is a crack pilot, a technical wizard and has advanced force powers with no training. At least Luke had a little training and mentorship from Obiwan.


----------



## onebelo (Apr 10, 2012)

Thouht tfa was alright just way to similar to anh in many aspects, mostly because it was soo action heavy throughout. I literally thought the movie was hitting tbe 2/3rds mark when it ended because i was waiting for the story part , but nope it just ended! The prequels were much better in the politics/story/worldbuilding regard and it just felt like tfa was either undercooked or sequel baiting. 

I put tfa above only anh and rotj because at least it had better visuals and spectacle than anh and rotj just sucked


----------



## Weils (Dec 29, 2015)

For a Star Wars movie, it was pretty good. There were a lot of unanswered questions though. Would watch the sequel when it comes out.


----------



## Another Lost Cause (Oct 6, 2015)

I just got back from seeing it. I found it underwhelming, poor character development, characters that left me not caring about them, plot didn't flow well, focused too much on action, not enough character building dialogue. The Force just felt like an after thought. The next time they release a SW movie, I'll probably just wait for it on DVD. The trilogy from the 80s is far better than any of this shit.


----------



## ENTPness (Apr 18, 2015)

onebelo said:


> The prequels were much better in the politics/story/worldbuilding regard and it just felt like tfa was either undercooked or sequel baiting.
> 
> I put tfa above only anh and rotj because at least it had better visuals and spectacle than anh and rotj just sucked


You have the worst opinion of all-time and should feel terrible.


----------



## flummoxed (Jun 29, 2015)

ENTPness said:


> You have the worst opinion of all-time and should feel terrible.


Actually the Force Awakens did a pretty piss poor job setting up the current universe. We have NO idea WTF is going on outside of the very narrow plot window we see and the jump from a battles containing only a few dozen soldiers and fighters to 100 Billion people being killed by the Starkiller Base is insanely jarring. The ending of the movie was completely absurd. That sort of genocide wouldn't have promoted the response of 100 soldiers, it would have have resulted in tens of millions being mobilized to battle. The worst troupe in movies these days is that of the, "impossible odds" and this movie took it to such an absurdly impossible extreme that it's hard not to feel it's straight Deus Ex Machina.


----------



## ENTPness (Apr 18, 2015)

flummoxed said:


> Actually the Force Awakens did a pretty piss poor job setting up the current universe. We have NO idea WTF is going on outside of the very narrow plot window we see and the jump from a battles containing only a few dozen soldiers and fighters to 100 Billion people being killed by the Starkiller Base is insanely jarring. The ending of the movie was completely absurd. That sort of genocide wouldn't have promoted the response of 100 soldiers, it would have have resulted in tens of millions being mobilized to battle. The worst troupe in movies these days is that of the, "impossible odds" and this movie took it to such an absurdly impossible extreme that it's hard not to feel it's straight Deus Ex Machina.


It's just that they implied that no less than all three prequels were better than the original Star Wars. That's the kind of judgment that should make you completely re-evaluate your life.


----------



## Handsome Jack (May 31, 2015)

Saw TFA and disliked it. Thought it was 2 miles wide and 2 inches deep plot-wise. But, I also grew up reading the Star Wars EU books and I was holding out for the longest time they'd take that route. Would like to see a move on the Old Republic at some point.


----------

